# Glitching from TiVo Slide Remote



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

Wondering if my remote or something thats usual for a remote over "bluetooth".


when watching a show i kick FFW, and then see the show and 80% of the time i click play to resume the show and it does not respond, after a few seconds and a couple hundred clicks it finally starts to play..

i re sync'ed it with the dongle, i have the dongle out in the open and easy to read... 

i do the same thing with iPad and doesn't ever studder, the same with standard remote and doesn't studder...

is my slide remote messed up, or is their something else going on (does having bluetooth dongle close to wifi router/other electronics mess up the signal reception at all?

i tried the "tivo+thumbs down" to turn off the backlight as some said it has odd effects but the damn remote still lights up when i click buttons (and yes i got the triple blue light to say the backlight has turned off)

not sure whats what, sick of waiting on hold with TiVo.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I had some issues with delayed button presses with mine. Using the extender cable that came with the dongle and putting in a fresh set of batteries seems to have cleared those issues up.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

Jonathan_S said:


> I had some issues with delayed button presses with mine. Using the extender cable that came with the dongle and putting in a fresh set of batteries seems to have cleared those issues up.


fresh set cured it for like 15 minutes, the batteries were at 86% prior to swapping..

seems like its problematic for many then i guess :-/


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Wireless routers in the 2.5 band have been known to interfere with bluetooth.

I have never seen slow button presses on mine and I am still using the original batteries.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> Wondering if my remote or something thats usual for a remote over "bluetooth". When watching a show i kick FFW, and then see the show and 80% of the time i click play to resume the show and it does not respond, after a few seconds and a couple hundred clicks it finally starts to play...


I had ZERO such problems with the slide remote until immediately after the 14.7 update. Now I experience what you describe about 50% of the time.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I am having the same issues with the slide. I ended up unplugging the toggle because I got sick of the unresponsiveness. I haven't tried the extender though - maybe I will give that a try.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rogmatic said:


> I am having the same issues with the slide. I ended up unplugging the toggle because I got sick of the unresponsiveness.


Although it is nice to have that option, I don't WANT to use it optically. The whole point of the slide remote, other than the keyboard, is the bluetooth- I don't have to aim it and it is faster. In my case, I never had a SINGLE problem with the Slide, month after month, until the TiVo was updated to 14.7. After hearing others' posts, I find it hard to believe it is just a random coincidence.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't blame the TiVo Slide Remote. I've got it and it works pretty good. Occasionally, a key press doesn't register, but NOTHING like you guys are talking. 



But, then, I have a HD XL. 

I think 14.7 is a dud for you guys.

I'll tell ya. It's gotta be tough being a TiVo Premiere owner. So much potential.....


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I had ZERO such problems with the slide remote until immediately after the 14.7 update. Now I experience what you describe about 50% of the time.


YES, since the update..

any thoughts anyone?


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Although it is nice to have that option, I don't WANT to use it optically. The whole point of the slide remote, other than the keyboard, is the bluetooth- I don't have to aim it and it is faster. In my case, I never had a SINGLE problem with the Slide, month after month, until the TiVo was updated to 14.7. After hearing others' posts, I find it hard to believe it is just a random coincidence.


im going to try a hard reboot of the system as i havent done once since the update.... and then maybe call Tivo....

really frustrating, as it goes like 2 mins past where i want to play then i have to rewind and press play again, FFW is the ONLY button thats glitching... no others.

again ipad and regular optical remote works fine but i need the bluetooth for my application as the TiVo is not located anywhere near the TV... just TV on the wall and tivo off in a sep location hidden.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

TiVo said to reboot with the USB disconnected in the back of the TiVo and then connect after... ill try when i have some time without recordings.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rijowysock said:


> TiVo said to reboot with the USB disconnected in the back of the TiVo and then connect after... ill try when i have some time without recordings.


I think that is only the solution for the problem after 14.7 where the TiVo will not successfully boot when the dongle is plugged in. But please let us know if it makes any difference!

These bugs are just unreal.


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, it took me about two days to realize that I was unable to reboot with the doggle plugged in - it just got stuck at the welcome screen until I unplugged the doggle.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Huh! My PXL is on 14.7 and reboots fine with the dongle in place.....


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I think that is only the solution for the problem after 14.7 where the TiVo will not successfully boot when the dongle is plugged in. But please let us know if it makes any difference!
> 
> These bugs are just unreal.


she said when it boots with the dongle it does something weird with the setup, i did it first time and unplugged the tuning adapter by accident, did it again with the dongle extension and everything is working fine.. fluke or not... we'll see... ill use it more today and report back.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

rogmatic said:


> Yes, it took me about two days to realize that I was unable to reboot with the doggle plugged in - it just got stuck at the welcome screen until I unplugged the doggle.


mine boots fine with dongle, takes a while but always takes a while...


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

rijowysock said:


> mine boots fine with dongle, takes a while but always takes a while...


I was also told to reboot with dongle unplugged. I did it, still doesnt work properly (lag, non-responsive)


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

not working again, WTF


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

read above how 2.5 affects bluetooth, googled and found 2.4ghz wireless affects bluetooth when on the B network..

changed my router to 5ghz only  still problems, changed to 5ghz N+a, still problems.. back to 2.4+5ghz a/b/g/n and still problems..

no problems on IR, only on bluetooth... wireless doesnt affect it..

only glitch is on FFW and Play keys however.


----------



## KillTheGrimace (Nov 17, 2003)

We bought two slide remotes at full price from TiVo.com when I first learned about them months ago. Both worked great for about a week. One stopped working entirely and would never re-pair with the TiVo again (it would blink blue twice and stop before you could initiate pairing on the TiVo). The other one started glitching like crazy; you had to press the button dozens of times to get anything out of it, then suddenly it would "stick" button presses so you could never select the program you wanted to see.

Both work fine as "IR-only" but of course you can't use the keyboards that way, which is the reason we bought them. I have run through TiVo's complete set of troubleshooting steps several times with no joy. Really disappointing.


----------



## CiP (Jan 25, 2003)

I am having the same issues with 2 remotes on two Tivo Premiere XL's. Sometimes there is such a delay that if I pressed a button 20 times, it would stall and those 20 clicks will happen afterwards. I went back to the origianal remote and life is good again. Too bad I spent over $120.00 for these 2 faulty remotes.
TiVo needs to address this ASAP!
Please....


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CiP said:


> I am having the same issues with 2 remotes on two Tivo Premiere XL's. Sometimes there is such a delay that if I pressed a button 20 times, it would stall and those 20 clicks will happen afterwards. I went back to the origianal remote and life is good again. Too bad I spent over $120.00 for these 2 faulty remotes.


Could it be they are interfering with each other? You can't have two Slides on one TiVo. And you MIGHT not be able to have two Slides on two TiVo's within wireless range of each other due to interference.

I have only one, and have never had the slightest problem with it (6 months of operation) until 14.7 was pushed on my unit.


----------



## joejet (Mar 19, 2008)

I gave up on this remote... sending it back to Amazon...

maybe i will pick one up in a year when they fix it..


----------



## CiP (Jan 25, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Could it be they are interfering with each other? You can't have two Slides on one TiVo. And you MIGHT not be able to have two Slides on two TiVo's within wireless range of each other due to interference.
> 
> I have only one, and have never had the slightest problem with it (6 months of operation) until 14.7 was pushed on my unit.


That is a possibility. I will disconnect one of the remote receivers and try the other out.

Thanks.


----------



## CiP (Jan 25, 2003)

Check this out. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1787
Maybe this will help someone.


----------



## Sut703 (Aug 14, 2010)

Add me to the list having this same exact problem. I moved my router away from the entertainment center, then switched to the 5GHz band, still no difference. I wound up unplugging the dongle and using IR instead, but then the remote's keyboard doesn't work. Piece of crap.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I have dealt with the missed button presses, but recently I got a Premiere and I'm really getting frustrated with the remote response. Often I hit a button and get no response, as I watch the Tivo fast forward through the show I'm trying to watch. Occasionally I also get multiple phantom presses. I'll press a button once, and Tivo will register about 30 presses. Usually this will result in "bong-bong-bong-bong". Also I noticed several times last night that I hit the 30 second scan or the replay button, and the Tivo would interpret it as me holding it down, so it would skip to the beginning or end of the show. Not good for shows that have spoilers at the end!

I've tried using the USB extension cable, but to no avail. I positioned the dongle about 5 feet from where I was sitting (with a hollow closet wall between us) but it didn't seem to help anything.

I really hope Tivo does something about this. I'm sick of paying hundreds of dollars and getting incomplete crap.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I looked around the forum and there is no talk anymore about Slide Remote issues with S3's. Except the usual newbie stuff and not much of that either. 

This is a Premiere issue, more than the remote. There's something wrong in the Premiere software, especially 14.7, related to the remote input process. Reminds me of my old Comcast Moto DVR. One of many reasons I got a TiVo.

I think TiVo really needs to have a few meetings.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

I was having missed/delayed button presses issues when I was using it with my TivoHD too. The only thing I definitely didn't have was the inability to boot up with the dongle plugged in (which I have with the Premiere)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

deandashl said:


> This is a Premiere issue, more than the remote. There's something wrong in the Premiere software, especially 14.7, related to the remote input process.


I don't think it is "especially" related to 14.7, I think it is *only* related to 14.7. I never had a single problem with the Slide remote until 14.7 was loaded and then immediately starting having problems with lost/ignored buttons. And that is when all the other people started posting about it. I bought the Slide with the Premiere and have never used anything else.

14.7 is also when people started reporting they could not successfully boot up their TiVo with the bluetooth dongle plugged in.


----------



## sourpatchkid78 (Oct 22, 2009)

deandashl said:


> I looked around the forum and there is no talk anymore about Slide Remote issues with S3's. Except the usual newbie stuff and not much of that either.
> 
> This is a Premiere issue, more than the remote. There's something wrong in the Premiere software, especially 14.7, related to the remote input process. Reminds me of my old Comcast Moto DVR. One of many reasons I got a TiVo.
> 
> I think TiVo really needs to have a few meetings.


I recently purchased a slide remote for my TivoHD (Series 3) and have been experiencing problems as well. Delayed key presses, non-registered key presses and even sometimes continuous key presses even though I'm not pressing the button. No wireless router nearby, tried the extension dongle...still a problem. Too bad, the remote was a nice for multiple reasons but is kind of annoying now.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

i bought a 10ft USB extension to move it away from my router that i thought was interrupting it.

still does it...


----------



## Foodvoc (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm also having the same problem with my Slide and have tried all sorts of USB extension and WiFi GHz adjustment acrobatics to no avail.

I was thinking maybe it's my TiVoHD box itself. I upgraded the internal to 1TB when I got the Slide and now have hundreds of TiVo Suggestion shows. It's chuck-full. Is it possible the processor on the unit is getting overtaxed and laggy and deprioritizing the input from the USB dongle in favor of managing the OS and all the files? Maybe it's not a remote issue...

Do people who have the lag issues also have upgraded capacity drives?

That said, I've also noticed that the slide needs its bluetooth signal to be "woken up" with a button press before responding.


----------



## akc (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello - After reading this, I'm wondering if you would go with the Tivo Slide remote again? We just got our Premiere XL and I mistakenly thought the "premiere" remote we got was the slide, but it's the GLO. I was thinking I would upgrade but there seems to be some issues?

While we use our Tivo(s - we have 4) heavily, we don't really use the wishlists or search for shows. If we go to watch OnDemand movies from Unbox or otherwise, we tend to "browse" and don't have a movie in mind. If that's the case, do you think having the keyboard is even worth the cost?

I am a bit wary after reading your posts, though it does have glowing reviews on Amazon, etc.

Thanks for your advice - 

PS Having just started on the GLO, I'm a little irritated that the Mute button is where the Select used to be on the old peanut - anyone else bothered by that? I've already fallen into the mute trap about 10 times!


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

Had it since Late August, when it came out.

Faster input(less lag), non-directional, I can skip commercials while working in the kitchen, better feel in the hand, batteries last MUCH MUCH longer than my old GLO remote. The keyboard is a great feature, but the Slide Remote is MUCH more than that. I cannot imagine going back to the old remote, and I liked the old GLO remote, at the time.

I have had an occasional key press that doesn't register. But it's really rare. I have NOT had the problems that are mentioned in this thread. 

Not to diminish the posts in this thread, but I would put more weight in what's on Amazon; just seems more "big picture" reality than what's usually on this forum.

I would HIGHLY recommend the Slide Remote AND would buy one again if I buy a second TiVo.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Foodvoc said:


> Do people who have the lag issues also have upgraded capacity drives?


No. I have a stock Premiere non-XL. Have had the Slide from day one, use it every day for many months. Never had a single problem until 14.7.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

TerpBE said:


> I have dealt with the missed button presses, but recently I got a Premiere and I'm really getting frustrated with the remote response. Often I hit a button and get no response, as I watch the Tivo fast forward through the show I'm trying to watch. Occasionally I also get multiple phantom presses. I'll press a button once, and Tivo will register about 30 presses. Usually this will result in "bong-bong-bong-bong". Also I noticed several times last night that I hit the 30 second scan or the replay button, and the Tivo would interpret it as me holding it down, so it would skip to the beginning or end of the show. Not good for shows that have spoilers at the end!


Same here. The phantom presses are almost comical. "bong-bong-bong-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-bong" It flips between the main screen and now playing list dozens of times or scrolls through the channels while it's doing this all on its own. It's like it's possessed. I'm going to call in a priest to perform an exorcism.

I've noticed that while it's doing this neither the blue not amber LED lights up on the remote itself (you can ever remove to batteries with no effect) but the amber ring on the Premiere is lighting up continuously.

*I would like to point out that I've definitely had this problem before 14.7 though.* It seemed to improve with the update prior to that but 14.7 seemed to undo any progress made and perhaps made it even worse than when I first got the remote.  It's hard to tell as I haven't been using it as within 10 minutes or so it's "bong-bong-bong-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-bong"


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

Foodvoc said:


> I'm also having the same problem with my Slide and have tried all sorts of USB extension and WiFi GHz adjustment acrobatics to no avail.
> 
> I was thinking maybe it's my TiVoHD box itself. I upgraded the internal to 1TB when I got the Slide and now have hundreds of TiVo Suggestion shows. It's chuck-full. Is it possible the processor on the unit is getting overtaxed and laggy and deprioritizing the input from the USB dongle in favor of managing the OS and all the files? Maybe it's not a remote issue...
> 
> ...


sounds very likely. i just added external 1TB over SATA... could very well be too busy fast forwarding and deprioritizing the command to play (how to correct this?)


----------



## sourpatchkid78 (Oct 22, 2009)

rijowysock said:


> sounds very likely. i just added external 1TB over SATA... could very well be too busy fast forwarding and deprioritizing the command to play (how to correct this?)


I have a standard TivoHD and still have all of the remote issues mentioned here. No hard drive upgrades. I just returned the remote as it was too annoying to use on a regular basis.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Is there any way to disable the "skip to end" functionality on the Premiere when you hold down the "->|" button? I'm getting sick of having shows spoiled because my slide thinks I'm holding the button down when I'm not.


----------



## starmanj (Aug 18, 2007)

I have same problems everyone is talking about. Standard premier and slide. Every other keypress works, with sudden random multiple keypresses-- like I hit the down button on a guide and suddenly it repeats all the way to the bottom of the list. I unplugged the dongle and am using standard IR now. Tried everything, using dongle extender, new batteries. It seems like a software issue. Tivo is getting as bad as Comcast equipment now...


----------



## Sut703 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I'm giving up on the Slide, planning on selling mine. Just wound up pulling out my Logitech Harmony, and will plan on using that again, which is unfortunate, because when the Slide worked, it was great, and my favorite (even without programmable macros).

I've found that I can reset my TiVo, and the Slide works normally again (responding to each button press), however this is only temporary. Sometimes it works for a few days, but often a few hours later, it's back to not responding. If I unplug the BT dongle, then no issues, but then that defeats the purpose of the remote for me.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Sut703 said:


> Well I'm giving up on the Slide, planning on selling mine. Just wound up pulling out my Logitech Harmony, and will plan on using that again, which is unfortunate, because when the Slide worked, it was great, and my favorite (even without programmable macros).
> 
> I've found that I can reset my TiVo, and the Slide works normally again (responding to each button press), however this is only temporary. Sometimes it works for a few days, but often a few hours later, it's back to not responding. If I unplug the BT dongle, then no issues, but then that defeats the purpose of the remote for me.


Well, TiVo ruined the Slide with the 14.7 update. At least it means it could be fixed again in the next update.... we hope. If you are reverting to an IR remote anyway, you might as well just unplug the Slide's BT and use it as an IR remote until the fix comes.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

crxssi said:


> If you are reverting to an IR remote anyway, you might as well just unplug the Slide's BT and use it as an IR remote until the fix comes.


 Probably what I would do, as I like the size and button press on the slide better, but its pretty lame that you lose the keyboard functionality then.

I have seen a little lag, but never anything as bad as it sounds like you guys have seen, and only on the first button press when I FF. Now I just click it three times right away and it goes.


----------



## Foodvoc (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok. So I have the 802.11g TiVo dongle. And the Slide Remote. I've had not only the press-play-20-times-in-fastforward problem but also the long lag going up and down menus.

I used the USB extender for the bluetooth dongle, kept it in direct-sight and it didn't solve anything. I switched miserably to IR for a while.

Then I decided to try using a longer 6ft USB cable (from an old printer) for the network dongle instead, and kept that sucker as far away as possible from the unit. Then I put the BT dongle as far away as I could using its extender in the opposite direction.

Result: No more press-20x issue. Play button stops on a dime. Finally! Joyous! However the menus sometimes have the lag in "Now Playing". My guess is the first issue was a frequency interference issue which seems solved. The menu issue might have to do with the TiVo OS trying to deal with 200+ shows on there. But the bottom line is the BT is finally usable!

I hope this empirical report helps some of you out.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Foodvoc said:


> Then I decided to try using a longer 6ft USB cable (from an old printer) for the network dongle instead, and kept that sucker as far away as possible from the unit. Then I put the BT dongle as far away as I could using its extender in the opposite direction. Result: No more press-20x issue. Play button stops on a dime. Finally! My guess is the first issue was a frequency interference issue which seems solved. But the bottom line is the BT is finally usable! I hope this empirical report helps some of you out.


It is interesting, but doesn't explain why my unit suddenly starting having issues with the Slide right after the 14.7 update but never had ANY before.... I didn't change anything. Will be a while before my next testing phase, but will be interesting to see if anyone else finds the info helpful.


----------



## pbadss (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm thinking of picking up a bluetooth remote. Will 15ft + no line of sight be a problem?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pbadss said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a bluetooth remote. Will 15ft + no line of sight be a problem?


Line of sight is irrelevant on an RF device. It has much more than a 15' range. I would place it at 30+' with no obstacles.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Anyone notice if 14.8 helps? I tried but so far it seems the same.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sirfergy said:


> Anyone notice if 14.8 helps? I tried but so far it seems the same.


I cannot confirm. I have had 14.8 only one day so far and I have seen the glitch zero times since the update. I usually have it happen at least once during a program. However, I can't make any conclusions yet with so little a sample time.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Wow, you're lucky. It happens to me pretty much as soon as there has been no activity with the remote, as if it went to sleep and the connection can't be reestablished until I've pressed a few buttons.


----------



## Ubipa (Apr 22, 2007)

I had similar issues with the remote and i did the following.

Test the remote on a computer to see is there is a problem with the remote. It'll work as just a bluetooth keyboard. Test connectivity and distance. Mine was fine, which ruined the belief the remote or bt dongle were defective.

It seems like there's some type of interference when the bt dongle is too close to the tivo. I took a 6ft usb extension and moved it away from the tivo. This worked for my S3 and Premier.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sirfergy said:


> Wow, you're lucky. It happens to me pretty much as soon as there has been no activity with the remote, as if it went to sleep and the connection can't be reestablished until I've pressed a few buttons.


I suspect you are having other problems with your remote that is not the bug this thread is talking about (low bat., interference, bad connection, defective remote). Those that have the bug have an occasional ignore of a button, but only during fast forward/rewind of a program and attempting to return to "play".


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I have watched several more hours of video now and still no glitch. I hate to jinx it, but it does appear, to me anyway, that the 14.8 actually fixed this bug!!!

Keep in mind that for an intermittent problem like the "slide remote glitch", it is difficult to PROVE a fix, you can only fail to disprove it over time. So take my early declaration that it is fixed with a grain of salt while we wait for others' opinions...


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Never had a problem with the slide remote it never stoped working


----------



## tunarollz (Jun 2, 2011)

subscribing


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I have watched several more hours of video now and still no glitch. I hate to jinx it, but it does appear, to me anyway, that the 14.8 actually fixed this bug!!!
> 
> Keep in mind that for an intermittent problem like the "slide remote glitch", it is difficult to PROVE a fix, you can only fail to disprove it over time. So take my early declaration that it is fixed with a grain of salt while we wait for others' opinions...


Several more days and still fixed. Now we shall see if it reverted in the recent "U" update of 14.8...


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

For those of you with Hulu+, are you able to log in to your Hulu+ account using the slide remote?

For me, it only seems to type uppercase letters (my password has upper and lower case letters) and the @ symbol types a 2 instead of the @ (for using in my email address)

I can use the onscreen keyboard so it's not a huge issue, just wondered if anyone else was experiencing something similar...


----------



## PocoDiablo (Oct 2, 2008)

For what it's worth, I have a Slide remote and it was hooked up to my HD Tivo, then we upgraded to the Premiere and it has all the problems mentioned here on the Premiere. Same location, same remote, same BT receiver, everything, it's just the Premiere that sucks.

I also happened to pick up a second Premiere and two new remotes, and they all do the same thing. Crappy crappy crappy.

For the first time in 10+ years, I am not happy with Tivo AT ALL.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

PocoDiablo said:


> For what it's worth, I have a Slide remote and it was hooked up to my HD Tivo, then we upgraded to the Premiere and it has all the problems mentioned here on the Premiere. Same location, same remote, same BT receiver, everything, it's just the Premiere that sucks.
> 
> I also happened to pick up a second Premiere and two new remotes, and they all do the same thing. Crappy crappy crappy.
> 
> For the first time in 10+ years, I am not happy with Tivo AT ALL.


You are saying you are getting the glitching slide remote bug? That was one of the few bugs that seems to have been totally solved. It was several months ago with the 14.8 update.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I am having the same issue as described previoususly in this thread. Anyone else still having this issue? Any suggestions on how o fix?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> I am having the same issue as described previoususly in this thread. Anyone else still having this issue? Any suggestions on how o fix?


Funny you should mention it...

Although this problem seemed to be "solved" with the 14.8 update, it has happened to me at least a few times since 20.2. I don't think there is a fix. It seems like when it happens, the TiVo is just too busy to deal with any input and quickly catches up once it has "snapped out of it".

Should be interesting to hear if any others had the problem completely disappear in 14.8 only to return in 14.9/20.2...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

BlackBetty said:


> I am having the same issue as described previoususly in this thread. Anyone else still having this issue? Any suggestions on how o fix?


Is this a new remote or did this behavior just start?

If it's a new remote [post=8882500]this post[/post] by Revelate might be relivant. 
(Short version: some remotes appear to have hardware problems that cause symptoms like the old Premiere bug; try returning the remote for a replacement)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Although this problem seemed to be "solved" with the 14.8 update, it has happened to me at least a few times since 20.2. I don't think there is a fix. It seems like when it happens, the TiVo is just too busy to deal with any input and quickly catches up once it has "snapped out of it".
> 
> Should be interesting to hear if any others had the problem completely disappear in 14.8 only to return in 14.9/20.2...


OK, over the last few weeks, the frequency of the problem has increased tremendously for me. Nothing has changed on my end. Same remote, same TiVo, same dongle location, same software, same distance from my chair to the TiVo, no new equipment added in my room, remote batteries are new. But I am being bitten by the glitching every day now, usually several times a day. It is extremely frustrating- I fast forward, get where I want, then press "play" to resume, and it is completely ignored by the Premiere. I press it several more times- nothing. Then a few seconds later it finally resumes normal play. Then I have to rewind, since it overshot horribly.

I even rebooted the TiVo- no change. Unfortunately, it happens so sporadically that I can't catch a glimpse on the TiVo if the amber light is confirming it is received. But I can confirm that the blue light on the remote is lighting up every time, confirming I am SENDING the command to the Premiere.

I ask again- is anyone else seeing this behavior re-surface on 20.2, or is it just me?


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

I think it has something to do with the remote itself. The remote I bought shortly after they were released started doing this a couple months ago. It got so bad I disconnected the bluetooth dongle and am just using the slide in IR mode. It works fine like this. I tried all the tricks to get it to work (rebooting, using the extender, moving my router, batteries, ect.) nothing worked. I bought a new slide for the other tivo and this one works perfectly. I am currently on 20.2 as well


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

darock159 said:


> I think it has something to do with the remote itself. The remote I bought shortly after they were released started doing this a couple months ago. It got so bad I disconnected the bluetooth dongle and am just using the slide in IR mode. It works fine like this. I tried all the tricks to get it to work (rebooting, using the extender, moving my router, batteries, ect.) nothing worked. I bought a new slide for the other tivo and this one works perfectly. I am currently on 20.2 as well


I can't rule out the remote as a problem. But these are the exact symptoms I used to never have, then was introduced with an update, then solved with 14.8. Plus, I am not getting any OTHER dropped commands from the remote. More "Hmmm...."


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I even rebooted the TiVo- no change. Unfortunately, it happens so sporadically that I can't catch a glimpse on the TiVo if the amber light is confirming it is received. But I can confirm that the blue light on the remote is lighting up every time, confirming I am SENDING the command to the Premiere.


Well, I worked extra hard on it tonight. It "glitched" about 50% of the time again. And I was able to confirm that the remote was sending the commands, but the TiVo was not recognizing them (no amber light). For example, I could press play 10 times trying to resume playback from fast forward (3xFF) and each time the blue light on the remote lit and no amber light on the TiVo but on the 11th time, the amber light flickered rapidly and then started playback. Symptoms really do not point to the remote being the cause.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Well, I worked extra hard on it tonight. It "glitched" about 50% of the time again.


I'm curious about this problem. I had the Slide remote last year, loved it, but the puppy destroyed it AND a Glow remote replacement. In fact, I've been using an old remote that came with the DirecTivo for the past year.

The puppy is now a dog and hasn't touched a remote in a long time, so I ordered a brand new Slide remote, arriving tomorrow. I'll report if I have any problems with this brand-new Slide remote (aside from canine-related problems).


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I suddenly started experiencing this problem since the previous update (pre-Comcast On Demand). I never had any problems with this prior to that update, and now almost every time I skip or fast forward through commercials the TiVo doesn't seem to be recognizing the commands until I press Play or Pause five times or so. Really frustrating.

Is it just a couple of us? There has to be a lot more Slide remote users out there - are you not experiencing this problem?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mandms7 said:


> I suddenly started experiencing this problem since the previous update (pre-Comcast On Demand). I never had any problems with this prior to that update, and now almost every time I skip or fast forward through commercials the TiVo doesn't seem to be recognizing the commands until I press Play or Pause five times or so. Really frustrating.
> 
> Is it just a couple of us? There has to be a lot more Slide remote users out there - are you not experiencing this problem?


So few people have responded, I was starting to think it really was just me. It really makes watching recording programs frustrating when it pulls the glitching/ignoring remote about 50% or more of the time


----------



## avediswolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup! Same issue here. 

The remote worked great when I first got it for about a month, then started doing exact same thing as above. 

Tried using the pigtail to move the dongle around, still bad. 
Did have a wireless router close by, I completely unplugged it for a day, No luck. 

I'm at the point I just unplug the dongle, and use it as IR, Kind of useless since I wanted this remove for the keyboard.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I got the new Slide remote on Friday from Amazon, replacing one that was destroyed last year.

At first it was acting strange, and when I tried to use the keyboard, I found that it was in IR mode only. I guess this is because I was trying to use the old BT dongle with the new remote and it wasn't paired? Once I plugged the new dongle + extension, it seems to be working great. 

I love having the snappy remote again, and am having to adjust my commercial-skipping reflexes for the quicker response. But I didn't watch a lot of TV over the weekend, so I'll report if I notice anything different in the future.

So far I'm pleased with the new Slide and it's operating as I remember.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

I've consistantly had this problem with my slide remote. I've even replaced it once. I end up having to push buttons real slow and wait to see if the Tivo is going to respond. Other wise I get a multitude of commands run when it finally decides to catch up. Other times it works just fine.


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

crxssi said:


> So few people have responded, I was starting to think it really was just me. It really makes watching recording programs frustrating when it pulls the glitching/ignoring remote about 50% or more of the time


Same problem here.
Seems to help when I empty my deleted folder.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

drknapp said:


> I've consistantly had this problem with my slide remote. I've even replaced it once. I end up having to push buttons real slow and wait to see if the Tivo is going to respond. Other wise I get a multitude of commands run when it finally decides to catch up. Other times it works just fine.


OK, I guess that is enough confirmation for me to believe it is the same old problem that has returned for some reason. I added it to the changelog thread as an "Unresolved" problem (from previous reports/software releases).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not seen any issues with my two BT remotes. Although only one of them is used with a box on 20.2.0a. The other one never updated to it.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I've not seen any issues with my two BT remotes. Although only one of them is used with a box on 20.2.0a. The other one never updated to it.


Not everyone had the issues, when the bug originally surfaced, either. Consider yourself lucky, because it really makes watching recorded video frustrating.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

My slide remote used to glitch, but had been working great for months. Then the other day the Tivo decided to stop responding to it entirely (even though the remote LED was lighting). I took out the batteries and put them back in, which fixed the problem, but now it's "glitching" - missing button presses, and being slow to respond. This sucks...I was really liking the slide, and thought whatever issues I had had been worked out.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

My remote glitches occasionally, but usually it turns out the batteries are below 70%. It seems the Slide is super sensitive to low batteries. 

Also I have found occasionally I have to resync the BT. The remote has been dropped and knocked off the table by my cats a bunch of times though.


----------



## werk (Feb 24, 2005)

Mine glitches from time to time...drives my wife crazy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> My remote glitches occasionally, but usually it turns out the batteries are below 70%. It seems the Slide is super sensitive to low batteries.
> 
> Also I have found occasionally I have to resync the BT. The remote has been dropped and knocked off the table by my cats a bunch of times though.


This is why I use the Lithium batteries in mine. I had tried the rechargeable ones in my second BT remote, but after a full charge it only shows around 85% and every day I saw that percentage go lower and lower. So I put Lithium batteries in my second one as well. The first one has been using Lithium battteries since last fall and it is still showing 100%.

I use the Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA batteries. The last ones I purchased were around $1.25 each when I purchased eight. Most of my other devices use rechargeable batteries now but I still use the Lithium AAs in those TiVo BT remotes, my Thermostat, and I plan on using them in a Fitbit Aria scale(If BestBuy would ever ship it to me).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> My remote glitches occasionally, but usually it turns out the batteries are below 70%. It seems the Slide is super sensitive to low batteries.
> 
> Also I have found occasionally I have to resync the BT. The remote has been dropped and knocked off the table by my cats a bunch of times though.


1) I have never noticed any relationship to battery level and glitching or non glitching. Remember, we are talking about the TiVo ignoring keypresses- it is not a range problem and not a problem with the commands not being sent.

2) I have never had to resync the BT dongle- ever.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> This is why I use the Lithium batteries in mine. I had tried the rechargeable ones in my second BT remote, but after a full charge it only shows around 85% and every day I saw that percentage go lower and lower. So I put Lithium batteries in my second one as well. The first one has been using Lithium battteries since last fall and it is still showing 100%.


The original set of Alkaline batteries that were included with my Slide remote lasted almost A FULL YEAR, and that is with hours of daily use every single day. I was shocked.

In any case, these glitching problems are not due to batteries.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Problem still happening in 20.2.1.1


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> 1) I have never noticed any relationship to battery level and glitching or non glitching. Remember, we are talking about the TiVo ignoring keypresses- it is not a range problem and not a problem with the commands not being sent.
> 
> 2) I have never had to resync the BT dongle- ever.


Right this is what happens to mine though when the batteries get low. It will miss key presses. When trying to search with the keyboard, it will double and triple key presses or miss 3 of the 4. Say for example my battery is low and I try to search for Fringe, I might end up with rriiigg on the screen.

I usually only seem to have to do it after updates or occasionally after a reboot. I can always tell because it will only work via direct line of sight.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Right this is what happens to mine though when the batteries get low. It will miss key presses. When trying to search with the keyboard, it will double and triple key presses or miss 3 of the 4. Say for example my battery is low and I try to search for Fringe, I might end up with rriiigg on the screen.
> 
> I usually only seem to have to do it after updates or occasionally after a reboot. I can always tell because it will only work via direct line of sight.


I think I just learned something new.... my batteries were at 77% after 5 months use or so.
I took the batteries out of the Slide and put the same ones back in, effectively resetting the Slide. Suddenly, all my glitching went away. I have tried removing/reinserting the dongle before, and even rebooting the TiVo, but never "rebooting" the remote.

Has anyone else noticed this as a "cure"? This could also explain why some people might believe it is due to low batteries- if just resetting it fixes the problem and that is part of replacing the batteries. Of course, it might ALSO do other interesting/similar things with low batteries. But in my case, I wouldn't consider 77% low (especially since I ran my first set of batteries all the way down to single digits, over a year, before needing to replace them).


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I think I just learned something new.... my batteries were at 77% after 5 months use or so.
> I took the batteries out of the Slide and put the same ones back in, effectively resetting the Slide. Suddenly, all my glitching went away. I have tried removing/reinserting the dongle before, and even rebooting the TiVo, but never "rebooting" the remote.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this as a "cure"? This could also explain why some people might believe it is due to low batteries- if just resetting it fixes the problem and that is part of replacing the batteries. Of course, it might ALSO do other interesting/similar things with low batteries. But in my case, I wouldn't consider 77% low (especially since I ran my first set of batteries all the way down to single digits, over a year, before needing to replace them).


Yes. My Tivo stopped responding to my slide remote entirely (even though the remote LED was working), so I took out the batteries and put them back in, and it started responding. But, it also started "glitching", which it hadn't done for many months. So I think removing the batteries temporarily resets something, which can be for the better or for the worse, depending on your situation.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I think I just learned something new.... my batteries were at 77% after 5 months use or so.
> I took the batteries out of the Slide and put the same ones back in, effectively resetting the Slide. Suddenly, all my glitching went away. I have tried removing/reinserting the dongle before, and even rebooting the TiVo, but never "rebooting" the remote.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this as a "cure"? This could also explain why some people might believe it is due to low batteries- if just resetting it fixes the problem and that is part of replacing the batteries. Of course, it might ALSO do other interesting/similar things with low batteries. But in my case, I wouldn't consider 77% low (especially since I ran my first set of batteries all the way down to single digits, over a year, before needing to replace them).


OK, I am convinced now. I went from glitching 50% of playback resume, all the time, for months, to 0% glitching for long enough to know it is fixed. Simply by removing and reinserting the same batteries.

This is the same problem that survived removal and reinsertion of the dongle, TiVo reboots, and even an entire TiVo software update. To me, this is definitive proof that the problem, whatever it is, is in the Slide Remote itself, not the TiVo.


----------



## mxhonda (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been living with this issue for about a month. My remote is 4 months old, fresh batteries, re-sync, dongle relocate and still the same result. My TiVo is in a closed cabinet so the IR is not an option for me. 

It really takes away from the TiVo experience, sometimes I even sit thru the commercials so I don't have to deal with it...Maybe that was the plan


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mxhonda said:


> I have been living with this issue for about a month. My remote is 4 months old, fresh batteries, re-sync, dongle relocate and still the same result.


You might actually have a bad remote, poor signal, or interference of some type. I don't want to imply that ALL glitching can be solved with a simple remote reset (should be the first thing to try now), but I now believe the problems are not caused by the TiVo, itself.

In your case, I would recommend the following test: turn off any and all other 2.4 Ghz devices within 30 feet of your TiVo. This includes WiFi and BlueTooth devices and routers (and printers, laptops, tablets, WiFi dongles etc), cell phones, headsets, cordless telephones and their base units, wireless speakers, etc. Reset your remote, re-sync the dongle to it, and test again at close range and see if the problems disappear. If so, you have your answer and can turn things back on, one by one, until the offending device is located. If not, I suspect the remote is bad.


----------



## mxhonda (Dec 15, 2011)

crxssi said:


> turn off any and all other 2.4 Ghz devices within 30 feet of your TiVo.


I did not think of that! I am always adding and removing various items from the 2.4 spectrum; ie: land phone, roku, atv, smart phones, security cams, etc. I will clear my air this week, try the re-sync, and report back.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mxhonda said:


> I did not think of that! I am always adding and removing various items from the 2.4 spectrum; ie: land phone, roku, atv, smart phones, security cams, etc. I will clear my air this week, try the re-sync, and report back.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


It is amazing just how congested and insane the 2.4 Ghz band is. There is not much spectrum for consumer devices at all, so tons of crap is shoved in there. Also, it is possible that something not even in the 2.4 Ghz band can cause RFI that will show problems, if it is close and loud enough.


----------



## mxhonda (Dec 15, 2011)

crxssi said:


> It is amazing just how congested and insane the 2.4 Ghz band is.


Found it! Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse for the HTPC located in another room. So far my glitching has stopped with this device disconnected.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mxhonda said:


> Found it! Logitech Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse for the HTPC located in another room. So far my glitching has stopped with this device disconnected.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


You're welcome, glad it was solved! Now you just have to figure out how to get the two devices to cope with each other 

The bad news is mine started glitching AGAIN after just a few days after resetting it. I reset it again and the problem went away immediately. Hmm...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> You're welcome, glad it was solved! Now you just have to figure out how to get the two devices to cope with each other
> 
> The bad news is mine started glitching AGAIN after just a few days after resetting it. I reset it again and the problem went away immediately. Hmm...


I wonder how many batteries I have wasted since I always just replaced the batteries since they were lower than 70% lol.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Use the Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries. Over seven months and they are still showing a level of 100%.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Use the Energizer Ultimate Lithium batteries. Over seven months and they are still showing a level of 100%.


There is no need to change the batteries at 70% or 60% or 50%, etc. Maybe a 10% or something. Yes, the Lithium batteries are nice, and I use them all the time in certain devices. But they also cost about 5 times as much as alkaline (or more). The alkalines will last something like a year in a Slide Remote (mine did, and I used them down to single digit % left). Yes, they might last 5 times longer, and they weigh less, but I don't seem them as solving any particular problem in this application.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Has anyone tried them that was having issues? You said removing the batteries and putting them back in helped the remote. I've never needed to do that with my BT remotes. They are more expensive but at only $1.20 or so each, it's not bad since they should last for several years.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know. I never had this problem before the update two updates ago. Now it is totally consistent in its glitching. I have to imagine it is something going on with the code.


----------



## S3-2501 (Jun 2, 2007)

I tried using Energizer Lithium batteries, resetting the remote, removing and re-inserting the batteries and moving the Bluetooth receiver. At best these fixed the problem for a few minutes. I had previously assumed that the problem was that the older Series 3 hardware was too slow to handle the remote reliably. Now that this thread makes it clear people are having the same issue when using a Premiere, I'm not sure what to think. 

I have numerous other wireless and Bluetooth devices within 30 feet of the Tivo and they are all working fine. If it's a 2.4GHz interference issue, the slide remote is the only device affected.

For now my slide remote has been taken out of service.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

S3-2501 said:


> I tried using Energizer Lithium batteries, resetting the remote, removing and re-inserting the batteries and moving the Bluetooth receiver. At best these fixed the problem for a few minutes. I had previously assumed that the problem was that the older Series 3 hardware was too slow to handle the remote reliably. Now that this thread makes it clear people are having the same issue when using a Premiere, I'm not sure what to think.


I am also not sure what to think and I am actively testing several theories, because I never had this problem until a few months ago and NOTHING else in my house has changed at all. The resetting of the remote sometimes cures it for a long time, and sometimes barely at all. I will post back any new findings, but I am not holding out much hope now.



> I have numerous other wireless and Bluetooth devices within 30 feet of the Tivo and they are all working fine. If it's a 2.4GHz interference issue, the slide remote is the only device affected. For now my slide remote has been taken out of service.


See the above post where interference WAS EXACTLY his problem and he traced it to another bluetooth device. If you care to fix your problem, you really do have to test getting rid of everything wireless around it for a while, just to be sure. But it looks as if you have given up.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mandms7 said:


> I don't know. I never had this problem before the update two updates ago.


Neither did I



> Now it is totally consistent in its glitching. I have to imagine it is something going on with the code.


It is impossible to eliminate that as a possibility right now. But there could also be several different problems that act the same way, which is confusing the issue for everyone.


----------



## mxhonda (Dec 15, 2011)

Just an Update: My remote glitching is repeatable by plugging my bluetooth keyboard and mouse back in. It happens immediately and stops immediately without the need to change batteries or reset the slide remote. 

I do believe that it has something to do with the update or code because my devices played well together in the past. 

If you have neighbors, it could be one of their 2.4 devices as well...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mxhonda said:


> Just an Update: My remote glitching is repeatable by plugging my bluetooth keyboard and mouse back in. It happens immediately and stops immediately without the need to change batteries or reset the slide remote.
> 
> I do believe that it has something to do with the update or code because my devices played well together in the past.
> 
> If you have neighbors, it could be one of their 2.4 devices as well...


Aren't all those devices supposed to switch to multiple channels? I have a bunch of BT devices, and alot more 2.4Ghz WiFi devices but so far I have not had any issues with any frequency conflicts.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't forget about the USB extension cable that came with the remote. Even just the 2 feet or so that moved my BT dongle helped with my interference issues.

I don't understand TiVo not using a more traditional RF, like Dish network uses in their remotes. I once got my remote on the same channel as a neighbor and we would have channel wars. Easy problem to solve, and way more reliable. That said, I still love the slide remote. Let's me change the channel when I am watching in a different room.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Isn't BT traditional RF by now? It's been around for many years.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Isn't BT traditional RF by now? It's been around for many years.


LOL, I suppose you are right. You can read it as non-BT RF. :up:


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Aren't all those devices supposed to switch to multiple channels? I have a bunch of BT devices, and alot more 2.4Ghz WiFi devices but so far I have not had any issues with any frequency conflicts.


Yes.

But theory and practice are sometimes not the same. The actual frequencies on these different channels are actually very very close. And at a close range, interference can come into play, even if they are on other channels. And if a device doesn't adhere perfectly to the standards, it can cause havoc.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> You're welcome, glad it was solved! Now you just have to figure out how to get the two devices to cope with each other
> 
> The bad news is mine started glitching AGAIN after just a few days after resetting it. I reset it again and the problem went away immediately. Hmm...


Just a WAG- but maybe it's possible that the TiVo bluetooth implementation isn't properly moving between channels to avoid interference. Maybe it just searches for a free slot during the remote's boot and once it gets that it locks there. Then when something else comes along and bumps into the chanels (like the keyboard mouse combo above) it isn't renegotiating a clean channel and so gets interference until you reboot the remote?

It's weird because i live in a townhouse FULL of noise. I would think if there was a mess I'd see it.

Have a cordless phone, the microwave, 2 tivo bluetooth remotes, bluetooth mice on 2 laptops, 2 smartphones, about five 2.4 wireless networks I can see with 2 laptops, 2 phones, 2 ipod touches, a wiii, a wifi print server, and 3 tablets alone in my house. My wife's bluetooth is on all the time and she has the little BT "charm" with the HTC girlie phone. I also have a zwave network- no idea if that's in teh same band or not. Etc Etc.

My house is a mess yet i don't see the issues at all. ONE time i did have a problem with my bluetooth not doing anything at all on my premiere and by chance i decided to unplug the Ethernet cable from the box and instantly that fixed it- so i think the box was just stuck and not really the remote. With the last software there were times the box didn't do anything but the bluetooth remotes did get the yellow light to blink.

TO test my renegotiate theory- rather then reboot the remote- maybe pull the dongle instead and see if that fixes it- if so then maybe that too causes a renegotiate of the channel?

good luck!


----------



## chriseng (Sep 27, 2009)

TerpBE said:


> My slide remote used to glitch, but had been working great for months. Then the other day the Tivo decided to stop responding to it entirely (even though the remote LED was lighting). I took out the batteries and put them back in, which fixed the problem, but now it's "glitching" - missing button presses, and being slow to respond. This sucks...I was really liking the slide, and thought whatever issues I had had been worked out.


My Slide (on HD XL) worked great since I got it a few months ago -- never noticed any lag or missed button presses. That is, up until a couple weeks ago, when it started exhibiting this glitching behavior. I notice it most when fast forwarding. I have to press Play like 10 times before it finally comes out of FF mode, then I have to rewind because it's FFed at least a minute into the show. I wonder if there was a recent software update that broke something Bluetooth related.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

chriseng said:


> My Slide (on HD XL) worked great since I got it a few months ago -- never noticed any lag or missed button presses. That is, up until a couple weeks ago, when it started exhibiting this glitching behavior. I notice it most when fast forwarding. I have to press Play like 10 times before it finally comes out of FF mode, then I have to rewind because it's FFed at least a minute into the show. I wonder if there was a recent software update that broke something Bluetooth related.


If there was it hasn't affected the two Elites that I use my two BT remotes with. One day I'm going to pick up a third BT remote(when I find a nice sale). Since using the full size remote seems weird now.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

chriseng said:


> My Slide (on HD XL) worked great since I got it a few months ago -- never noticed any lag or missed button presses. That is, up until a couple weeks ago, when it started exhibiting this glitching behavior. I notice it most when fast forwarding. I have to press Play like 10 times before it finally comes out of FF mode, then I have to rewind because it's FFed at least a minute into the show.


Unfortunately, I am experiencing the same issue, still and it is driving me absolutely crazy every day now. 



> I wonder if there was a recent software update that broke something Bluetooth related.


No. Mine mysteriously started doing it BEFORE the last update, but well after the one before that. At this point, I think I am going to ask a friend at work if I can swap Slides with him to see if the problem moves with the remote.


----------



## mxhonda (Dec 15, 2011)

My problems are BACK. It's now the same as others, pull the batteries and reset makes it work for a few minutes, then it starts glitching. Multiple presses are required to get it out of FF mode. 

This is happening with all my other devices off and the extension cable being used or not used.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mxhonda said:


> My problems are BACK. It's now the same as others, pull the batteries and reset makes it work for a few minutes, then it starts glitching. Multiple presses are required to get it out of FF mode.
> 
> This is happening with all my other devices off and the extension cable being used or not used.


I can't say I am happy for you, but it is nice to hear more conformation that I and others are not crazy.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I can't say I am happy for you, but it is nice to hear more conformation that I and others are not crazy.


Still driving me crazy every day. Persists over a hard reboot, re-pairing, etc. Ug. If I thought getting a different Slide would fix the problem, I would do it.


----------



## bc0312 (Dec 25, 2002)

I have the same problem since the update that everyone else is experiencing. I did notice that if I continue to hit the FF button while it FF'ing (you get the boing sound), I can hit Play at the right time. Annoying but it's a work around..


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bc0312 said:


> I have the same problem since the update that everyone else is experiencing. I did notice that if I continue to hit the FF button while it FF'ing (you get the boing sound), I can hit Play at the right time. Annoying but it's a work around..


I may have to try that. I am also hoping to swap Slides with a friend for the weekend (who is not having the problem) just to be absolutely sure it is not somehow that my remote has gone defective.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I may have to try that. I am also hoping to swap Slides with a friend for the weekend (who is not having the problem) just to be absolutely sure it is not somehow that my remote has gone defective.


_SURPRISE!!_

I did, indeed swap Slide remotes with my friend for the weekend. The change was immediate and certain. 100% of the problems disappeared. It is looking like there really *is* a problem with MY Slide remote, afterall, and not the Premiere.

Could it really be that many of the glitching problems people report really could be caused by Slide remotes going bad?

The last remaining piece in the puzzle is to see if he reports having remote problems with MY remote on HIS TiVo. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey crxssi,

Definitely keep us posted about your situation. I have given up on using bluetooth with the remote because of the glitching and have pulled the dongle.

Just wondering if anyone has actually called TiVo support to see if they have any insight or are aware of the problem?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Could it have been a bad batch? Is anyone having issues with the slides purchased more recently? The two I purchased were from Amazon and Bestbuy last year. So maybe I just lucked out with not having any issues with either one.

Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I gave up. After having extensive issues with the replacement slide also, I finally just deep sixed it and went back to the original remote. It was just getting to be to much of a hassle.


----------



## PeteB (Jan 8, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Could it have been a bad batch? Is anyone having issues with the slides purchased more recently? The two I purchased were from Amazon and Bestbuy last year. So maybe I just lucked out with not having any issues with either one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ReZound using Forum Runner


I have the same slide remote issues and they are not because of interferance or a bad batch, because it works just fine with my Series 3 Tivo. Only the Elite locks up. Let's face it. The Elite is beta, not ready for prime time. I suffer through it only because there is no viable competition out there. I can reformat a terabyte hard drive and load windows from scratch in less time than it takes for the Elite to load an update. The programmers should all be fired. ... BTW for those who like so many workarounds... I found I can record without issues if I point my camcorder at the TV sreen and hold the record button.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mandms7 said:


> Definitely keep us posted about your situation. I have given up on using bluetooth with the remote because of the glitching and have pulled the dongle


More than 3 days of using my friend's Slide remote, and it is still working PERFECTLY! Not a single lost command. It is just so nice to have a remote that works again. Still, I am anxious to swap back to my old Slide remote, just to see if it starts malfunctioning again.



> Just wondering if anyone has actually called TiVo support to see if they have any insight or are aware of the problem?


I never called TiVo, since I thought it was something that can't be fixed. Of course, I wouldn't now, since I am still testing/gathering info. But my posts were picked up by an on-line support rep and they are looking into it- so they do know it happens to people.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 slide remotes. One has the glitch after working for a few months with my Premiere the other still works OK with my HDLX. I never considered pulling the BT on the glitchy one but I will try that.


----------



## ajboots (Jan 21, 2009)

mandms7 said:


> Hey crxssi,
> 
> Definitely keep us posted about your situation. I have given up on using bluetooth with the remote because of the glitching and have pulled the dongle.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has actually called TiVo support to see if they have any insight or are aware of the problem?


I called Tivo and they were quick to recommend replacing the remote -- not even a hint of trouble-shooting. Bought mine from Amazon and am about to try the replacement.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Can't wait for a fix for this....SO annoying. Thanks all for keeping us updated!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ajboots said:


> I called Tivo and they were quick to recommend replacing the remote -- not even a hint of trouble-shooting. Bought mine from Amazon and am about to try the replacement.


The Slide remotes are just defective sometimes. "Slide remote: many keyboard keys are dead" describes my (brief) experience with a Slide remote purchased from Amazon. Before I returned it, I believe several more keyboard keys and even some topside buttons stopped working.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> More than 3 days of using my friend's Slide remote, and it is still working PERFECTLY! Not a single lost command. It is just so nice to have a remote that works again. Still, I am anxious to swap back to my old Slide remote, just to see if it starts malfunctioning again.


And there we have it.

I used that other Slide remote for *10 DAYS*. Not a SINGLE lost keypress or delay or glitch. My friend brings me back my remote, saying he had no problem with it, so I swap mine back in place and within minutes I am having the glitches again.

So I unplug the bluetooth dongle and use it with IR for a day- not a single glitch. So in my particular case:

* I have proved it is not primarily caused by the Premiere
* I have proved it is not interference
* I have proved it is not range
* I have proved it has nothing to do with batteries
* I have proved it is not defective key switches on the remote
* I have proved it is isolated to my particular Slide remote

I guess I really do have a bad Slide Remote- one that worked perfectly for a year and then just went strange. It is just hard to believe because the symptoms just make no sense for any type of failure on this type of device. I also can't explain why my friend did not have the problems when using my remote on HIS Premiere.

So I go to Amazon to see what a new one will cost and read the reviews. DOZENS of people reporting almost the same thing. I guess I just have to decide if I want to take another chance and replace it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

After removing the BT dongle, my bad slide remote is working like a regular remote without the keyboard. It isn't glitchy like before though. I regret being an early adopter on this one.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> After removing the BT dongle, my bad slide remote is working like a regular remote without the keyboard. It isn't glitchy like before though.


Without the keyboard AND with being chained to line-of-sight pointing of the remote. Blech.



> I regret being an early adopter on this one.


? In this case, that is not applicable. I have one of the first Slides and it worked fine for a year and the went strange. Others bought it much later but have reported it only working a few months and going strange. I don't think there has been any revision in the design.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> Without the keyboard AND with being chained to line-of-sight pointing of the remote. Blech.


True but the IR on this thing is STRONG. Unlike the original TiVo remote, it doesn't require direct line-of-sight. The only way it didn't work (in the same room) was when I completely blocked the sensor with my hand. It works no matter where it is pointed. It may be bouncing off the walls though -- the room is relatively small.

I think I'll call TiVo and see if they'll do a low-cost out-of-warranty exchange. I paid full price for this thing.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> True but the IR on this thing is STRONG. Unlike the original TiVo remote, it doesn't require direct line-of-sight. The only way it didn't work (in the same room) was when I completely blocked the sensor with my hand. It works no matter where it is pointed.


Not mine!!!! In IR mode, I have to practically POINT the Slide remote directly at the TiVo. Never had to do that with any of my old IR remotes! So I just can't win.



> I think I'll call TiVo and see if they'll do a low-cost out-of-warranty exchange. I paid full price for this thing.


Let us know how that goes...


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I've had two Slide remotes go bad, there is definitely something that fails easily.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but this was posted on Amazon and it resolved my issue.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RFEKSX...e=UTF8&ASIN=B003YKFKR6&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

The daughter board was not loose on my remote, however, removing and reseating both the daughter board and flexible cable resolved the issue. Perhaps the removal resets the board.

Also, several of the slide magnets were stuck under the main board after dissasembly. TiVo didn't do a very good job of securing them. A bit of thin double sided tape keeps them seated while reassembling.

Total time to fix was like 5-10 mins.

Of course, all of this voids your warranty on the remote. Proceed with caution and at your own risk if your not familiar with this stuff. Enjoy!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mmf01 said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but this was posted on Amazon and it resolved my issue.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/RFEKSX...e=UTF8&ASIN=B003YKFKR6&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=
> 
> The daughter board was not loose on my remote, however, removing and reseating both the daughter board and flexible cable resolved the issue. Perhaps the removal resets the board.


Yep, I saw that info too. But I dismissed it since I am not having a remote failure (keys not working on top and/or bottom). Plus I proved that it can't be the keys, because it works fine in IR mode.



> Of course, all of this voids your warranty on the remote.


You mean that whopping 90 day thing?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Two years, if you got the extended warranty from BestBuy like I did with my first Slide remote. Although I got my second one from Amazon without an extended warranty.

of course if I ever have an issue it will probably be with the Amazon remote while the BestBUy one will last for years.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Beryl said:


> I think I'll call TiVo and see if they'll do a low-cost out-of-warranty exchange. I paid full price for this thing.


No help at all.

I'm glad the TiVo apps work fairly well. The keyboard was the main reason I used the flakey remote.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> No help at all.


Well, I don't think any of us expected any different. It is out of warranty



> I'm glad the TiVo apps work fairly well. The keyboard was the main reason I used the flakey remote.


Are you kidding? The new Android tablet app is so slow I find it unusable. At least the Android phone app isn't too bad.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> Are you kidding? The new Android tablet app is so slow I find it unusable. At least the Android phone app isn't too bad.


Really? The iOS app works nicely on my iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Really? The iOS app works nicely on my iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch.


That is great- but it is not the same app as what runs on Android. And it is written by a totally different group of people (apparently a group with much better skills)


----------



## rdangel (Sep 3, 2002)

So I have 2 slides purchased early in their product cycle about 6 months apart.
The both started glitching at the exact same time around when the premier did software updates around 6 months ago. Nothing wireless or blue toothy changed in my house during that period.

I am having standard glitching, missed keystrokes, having to hit play 5 times during FF or RW to get the tivo to stop. I have rebooted the tivos changed batteries, used the usb extension, disconnected the dongle etc etc.

Just for giggles I tried the thing outlined in the Amazon link quoted below. When i opened the slide, the daughter card spoken about was still seated well and it appeared to be securely fastened by adhesive to the main board so I do not know what that guy was talking about. I pushed on the daughter card to make sure it had a good connection and just pushed the main board down as well just for good measure.
Re-assembled, reinserted the batteries and the glitching is gone!!
We'll see for how long, but I am hopeful!!



mmf01 said:


> Not sure if this was posted elsewhere, but this was posted on Amazon and it resolved my issue.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/RFEKSX...e=UTF8&ASIN=B003YKFKR6&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=
> 
> ...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rdangel said:


> So I have 2 slides purchased early in their product cycle about 6 months apart. The both started glitching at the exact same time around when the premier did software updates around 6 months ago. Nothing wireless or blue toothy changed in my house during that period.


Me too



> I am having standard glitching, missed keystrokes, having to hit play 5 times during FF or RW to get the tivo to stop. I have rebooted the tivos changed batteries, used the usb extension, disconnected the dongle etc etc.


Yep, exactly like me



> Just for giggles I tried the thing outlined in the Amazon link quoted below. When i opened the slide, the daughter card spoken about was still seated well and it appeared to be securely fastened by adhesive to the main board so I do not know what that guy was talking about. I pushed on the daughter card to make sure it had a good connection and just pushed the main board down as well just for good measure.
> Re-assembled, reinserted the batteries and the glitching is gone!!
> We'll see for how long, but I am hopeful!!


OK, I was very reluctant to do this, but I have nothing to lose anymore. I want to throw my remote in the trash. So I did the same procedure. The daughter board was on there EXTREMELY well, I thought I would break it trying to pull it off. Then I pushed it back on. I also removed and reinstalled the ribbon cable.

Hmm, my glitching is also completely gone. But is this just a fluke? Will it last? If it is "fixed", then it could be a poor electrical connection on the board (oxidation or something). I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

crxssi said:


> Me too
> 
> Yep, exactly like me
> 
> ...


Just did this. I didn't remove the daughter board, but pushed it on tighter. It may have been 1/16" loose (away from where it should be seated). Put it back together--NO GLITCHING! I, too, hope this is a permanent fix, but if it glitches again I'll fix it again.

One warning to those trying this--be careful of the battery tabs. They're very easy to bend out of position, making it difficult to put the cover back on and reinsert the batteries.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Moi aussi. 

After taking it apart, everything appeared to be seated correctly but I did push firmly on the DB and the ribbon connection. I don't know where the 'magnets' were that the Amazon.com mentioned so I didn't do anything more there. It took me more than 15 minutes because I was afraid I'd break the plastic removing the back. I even searched for an instruction video to see how the back is successfully removed. I just kept working at it because "nothing ventured....."

So far so good. No glitches. Maybe the $89 purchase isn't down the drain. 

I think this remote was poorly manufactured (duh) and needs to be babied so it continues to work. 

Thanks for steering us to that tip on Amazon.com!.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> Just did this. I didn't remove the daughter board, but pushed it on tighter. It may have been 1/16" loose (away from where it should be seated). Put it back together--NO GLITCHING! I, too, hope this is a permanent fix, but if it glitches again I'll fix it again.


Mine was not loose at ALL, it was on solid as a rock and pushed all the way on. That is why I decided to pull it off and put it back on (which would clear oxidation, if there were any



> One warning to those trying this--be careful of the battery tabs. They're very easy to bend out of position, making it difficult to put the cover back on and reinsert the batteries.


It was not easy getting the cover off, you have to pry beyond what feels safe, but I am glad I kept going. It is amazing what you are willing to try when you don't give a damn about the equipment anymore


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> After taking it apart, everything appeared to be seated correctly but I did push firmly on the DB and the ribbon connection. I don't know where the 'magnets' were that the Amazon.com mentioned so I didn't do anything more there.


How can you miss them? Mine practically came flying out and were a pain in the ass to get back into their little slots.



> It took me more than 15 minutes because I was afraid I'd break the plastic removing the back. I even searched for an instruction video to see how the back is successfully removed. I just kept working at it because "nothing ventured....."


Tell me about it! That sucker is tight.



> So far so good. No glitches. Maybe the $89 purchase isn't down the drain.
> 
> I think this remote was poorly manufactured (duh) and needs to be babied so it continues to work.


Actually, to me, it looks like extremely excellent construction and a great design. I think there might be a flaw in the coating on those pins or on the socket which is causing the issue. But lets all give it a few weeks and see if they stay "fixed" before getting too excited


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> It was not easy getting the cover off, you have to pry beyond what feels safe, but I am glad I kept going. It is amazing what you are willing to try when you don't give a damn about the equipment anymore


That is what I was thinking. It isn't working anyway and not under warranty. What difference does it make?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> That is what I was thinking. It isn't working anyway and not under warranty. What difference does it make?


Well, I used it many hours yesterday and NOT A SINGLE GLITCH! I am very excited by this. I would never have believed the proposed cure would do anything in my case; just doesn't fit the symptoms nor seem logical.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Mine was glitch free for a day, then went back to ignoring the first keypress.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sirfergy said:


> Mine was glitch free for a day, then went back to ignoring the first keypress.


Mine is still working perfectly now! Freaky!!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

sirfergy said:


> Mine was glitch free for a day, then went back to ignoring the first keypress.


Same here. I tried the dissassembly trick and it cleared up the behavior. But by the next day it was back to near useless and I gave up and reverted to IR mode.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jazzy01 said:


> I had exactly the same problem the next day after disassembly/reassembly, what seems to have fixed it is I installed 2 new lithium AA batteries....much better/quicker response to the FF to PLAY button! Maybe the extra power supplied by the lithium AA's does the trick. I am a happy camper now.


I used my remote for almost a full year on the factory supplied AA batteries without any problem at all. I replaced the batteries after that and it worked fine for months more with no problem, then the glitching started.

It is more likely you are seeing what some others have seen, that simply removing the batteries and putting them back in is enough to make it work correctly again... for a while. Perhaps it is the physical jarring. Perhaps it is just the electronics reboot. But I doubt it has anything to do with lithium batteries.

Also, lithium doesn't supply "extra power", it has more life (watt hours). The voltage is the same, or it would damage equipment.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is starting to glitch again.  

The keyboard does come in handy though so back in the drawer it goes. Maybe it will work OK when I want it to search. Fortunately, the iOS TiVo app works really well so I rarely need it anymore.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Mine is starting to glitch again.


Ug. Mine just glitched for the first time again, but only once tonight so far.


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

FYI - I opened a case with TiVo support online. They had me try several things I'd already tried from this thread. While it would fix it for a few days, glitching would always come back. After going back and forth for about two weeks they advised I needed a replacement. I was asked to contact support by phone. When i did the replacement was already approved. 

My slide remote was way out of warranty and only started having the problem with my newest TiVo elite. I was very clear about the fact that it works fine with all other tivos. 

Replacement works fantastic - going on about 2 weeks now! It took a few weeks, but I'm very happy with TiVo support.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I could be wrong but I'm thinking you got a replacement because you have an Elite.


----------



## g-man (Nov 21, 2000)

Possibly...still might be worth it to try going the route of opening a case online and jumping through their hoops to see what happens. They have the ability to authorize replacements.
Reference case #120628-000543: Subject: "Slide remote delay" if you want to. That may encourage them to do the right thing.


----------



## bubu (Jan 6, 2003)

I've experienced a slightly different issue...if the bluetooth dongle is plugged in the Premiere would reboot, usually while in Netflix. Removing the bluetooth dongle and using IR only...no more reboots. 

From my perspective there is clearly a software bug present...


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

bubu said:


> I've experienced a slightly different issue...if the bluetooth dongle is plugged in the Premiere would reboot, usually while in Netflix. Removing the bluetooth dongle and using IR only...no more reboots.
> 
> From my perspective there is clearly a software bug present...


The IR receiver in my TiVo HD often stops working, and the unit then ignores remote commands (without even flashing the amber LED). I ordered a Slide remote to circumvent that problem, but it had many dead keys (as reported elsewhere) so I returned it.

Recently I decided to try this: VisonTek Wireless CandyBoard Mini Keyboard with Touchpad. It works fine on my computer, and it even works on the TiVo HD, except that USB keyboards don't implement some keys, notably Play, FF, Rewind, Replay and Skip. Not being able to skip ahead is especially frustrating, but having any control is better than being locked out.

I'm posting here to report that after only moderate usage of the CandyBoard remote, my TiVo HD rebooted. This model is not Bluetooth, and supposedly their Bluetooth model doesn't work with TiVos. It makes me wonder if there is a "memory leak" or other resource management issue in TiVo's legacy code that causes problems when any USB receiver is used. Has anyone experienced a reboot when using a wired USB keyboard?


----------



## StfRon (Mar 12, 2003)

I had given up on my glitches, we've had a slide for several years. The problems started occurring over 1.5 years ago.
Tivo sent me a new slide remote, this worked for 6-8 months. Now the new remote started acting up again.
Into the drawer it goes-
HOWEVER here is the kicker-

TODAY I receive a survey from "Tivo Advisors" the questions were asking directly about slow response on the TiVo slide remote-


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

StfRon said:


> I had given up on my glitches, we've had a slide for several years. The problems started occurring over 1.5 years ago.
> Tivo sent me a new slide remote, this worked for 6-8 months. Now the new remote started acting up again.
> Into the drawer it goes-
> HOWEVER here is the kicker-
> ...


I don't think that question was specifically asked (yes, everyone got the survey that is on the "advisor's list"). Although almost the whole survey was about remotes.

I broke down yesterday and ordered a new Slide from Amazon. Now I will know for sure if I can recover days of 'ol or not.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> I broke down yesterday and ordered a new Slide from Amazon.


Glutton for punishment? Does SQ offer a decent warranty on it now?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Glutton for punishment?


Yep



> Does SQ offer a decent warranty on it now?


Who is "SQ"?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

crxssi said:


> Who is "SQ"?


I assume she means Square Trade a popular 3rd party warrenty provider for smartphones, tablets, and other electronics.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Jonathan_S said:


> I assume he means Square Trade a popular 3rd party warrenty provider for smartphones, tablets, and other electronics.


Yep. Should have typed "ST". (I'm a woman.  )


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> I broke down yesterday and ordered a new Slide from Amazon. Now I will know for sure if I can recover days of 'ol or not.


Well, the remote FINALLY arrived today. Swapped everything out from the old remote and put in the new remote (except I did reuse the same batteries). Immediately all my problems with glitching and lost or repeated commands went away. I zoomed through menus and watched a whole 30 min program with frequent jumping around to see if I could break it. Nope, still works flawlessly.

So now the questions are: Will it last? How long will it last?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

crxssi said:


> Swapped everything out from the old remote and put in the new remote (except I did reuse the same batteries).


Don't understand. You mean that you used the new Bluetooth dongle in the TiVo? What else was swapped out?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Beryl said:


> Don't understand. You mean that you used the new Bluetooth dongle in the TiVo? What else was swapped out?


New remote, new dongle, but previous batteries. I will report a full night of using it without a single problem. I forgot how nice it is.

On a side note- I took the old Slide and put it on the treadmill in the back bedroom where I have an IR extender and a TV connected to the main TiVo through RF coax (blech). Works fine in IR mode.


----------



## audvidman (Jan 18, 2008)

rijowysock said:


> Wondering if my remote or something thats usual for a remote over "bluetooth".
> 
> when watching a show i kick FFW, and then see the show and 80% of the time i click play to resume the show and it does not respond, after a few seconds and a couple hundred clicks it finally starts to play..
> 
> ...


Tried all the stuff mentioned below and even got Tivo to send out a new one at NO CHARGE and still works only 4/5 times?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

my slide remote doesn't light up...what triggers the backlight?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

spaldingclan said:


> my slide remote doesn't light up...what triggers the backlight?


Touching any key while the ambient light is low.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> New remote, new dongle, but previous batteries. I will report a full night of using it without a single problem. I forgot how nice it is..


I am *SO* loving having a working Slide remote again!!!! Several days of *PERFECT* operation, not a single lost keypress, delay, stutter, or glitch. I should have just given in and bought another Slide many months ago.

Since the old Slide is also working *PERFECTLY* in IR-only mode in the other room, that means I can now conclude that something broke in the old Slide's bluetooth radio or in the dongle.


----------

